# When will she kid



## BrigiesBoerGoats618 (Feb 16, 2013)

Not sure when she was bred so no due date. Didn't feel ligs and could grasp around tail pretty good. Bag has milk squeezed alittle out so its there. Sides sinking in. Her hair is thick and she has alot so it might be hard to tell but here they are. When will she kid? O and shes not eating much feed and she used to always eat if it was there. Temp is normal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her udder isn't tight yet. She looks to be getting closer, but it may or may not be 2 weeks. When you see that udder tighten, she will be close.

They can fool us, so keep an eye on her.

Any discharge at all?


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618 (Feb 16, 2013)

Haven't noticed any just noticed i could grab around her tail pretty good and couldn't feel any ligs but I've never been good at that part lol im usually always wrong.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

My guess is Tuesday afternoon.  hehe

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618 (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice alright well keep an eye out in the birth announcements Tuesday lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm totally gonna be watching your thread tomorrow. LOL!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Okay...anything????

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618 (Feb 16, 2013)

Nothing yet lol, her milks not tight and haven't noticed any other signs, ligs still dont seem to be there and i can still grasp around her tail bone. she eating and acting normal today though.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Awe boo.

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618 (Feb 16, 2013)

Still no kids lol. What about this one??? Can grasp around tail pretty good the sack is tighter than they other ones.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Yup I'm going with ...ummm, do u have to run to the store tomorrow? If yes then it'll be tomorrow for sure. Baahaaha

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

And the first one, they'll both kid together. Hahahaha

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ill be home cleaning up everyone's coco puffs tomorrow so chances are it won't be tomorrow. Lol they need to kid, I had one kid a week ago and they new some kid friends to play with.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh haha. Darn that doe code. I'm waiting on a boer, no due date :/ but soon I think, haha

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618 (Feb 16, 2013)

Lol pics?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are coming along nicely. The udders aren't tight yet, but the second doe is more filled than the 1st one.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I had several goats kid this year without tight udders, a couple of them hardly had udders at all, they were ffs. So don't take your eyes off them. I knew exactly when mine were due, that made it a lot easier.


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes same here i had two kid a couple months ago and neither one had much of an udder, you couldn't even see the sack barely.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am not saying, they must have a full udder to kid, but most, do show that sign of being really tight or fill over night. 
Some can have not much of an udder, then kid and fill at that time or shortly after. So it all depends on the doe.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Mine has a waiting thread 'Nanas getting big'. Lol

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618 (Feb 16, 2013)

So you know its bad when u dream about your goats kidding. Hmm, both kidded at the same time and i can't remember how many one kidded but the other kidded trips and two came out almost as big as momma? Lol that's some big babies. Kid Already!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, it is really messing with you, and they are already grown woe, that would be a very hard delivery. 

Their kids will get here soon, I know the wait is torture. Happy Kidding and hope they are normal size.


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618 (Feb 16, 2013)

As much as i want some big babies i hope there not that big as well. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618 (Feb 16, 2013)

This one kidded yesterday. Twins she rejected the smaller one (boy) so im going to bottle feed him but question.... There's this goat auction tomorrow it 3 hr drive been planning it for weeks. Obviously he can't ride in the trailer but would he be okay to ride in the truck in a cage? We're gonna be gone 12 hrs or so i didn't wanna miss some feedings... Would he be okay for 12 hrs at home or should i take him and if I do will be be okay?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations on the babies, but yes he will be fine. If you have a dog crate, that is how I took mine around.


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618 (Feb 16, 2013)

Okay I just didn't know if he would get sick or if it would cause stress on him like the big ones.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618 (Feb 16, 2013)

Spotted boer goat still hasn't kidded yet!!! I've seen a little discharge here and there but nothing major.


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618 (Feb 16, 2013)

She has to be soon right??? I posted this along time ago!


----------

